# PIV while dry



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

My wife is 50 years old and we have been using lube for many years. More years than I can remember.
Anyway, a couple days ago after some good foreplay she jumps on top of me and gets me to go PIV while she is dry. I even told her that we need lube. She ignored me and jumped on.
It was a tight fit and I thought I was going to hurt her. 
Nope, she said she liked it, although after a while, we did use lube towards the end.

I have never heard of such a thing. I thought going in dry was a BIG no no.

Ladies, can you explain?


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

She must not have been dry; otherwise she would have been injured, for sure. Maybe not as wet as you're used to if you usually use lube, but she must have had enough natural lubrication.

I have never used lube at all until this year, and this year have only used it sporadically. Rarely need it.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> She must not have been dry; otherwise she would have been injured, for sure. Maybe not as wet as you're used to if you usually use lube, but she must have had enough natural lubrication.
> 
> I have never used lube at all until this year, and this year have only used it sporadically. Rarely need it.


It sure felt dry to me. Although, we have ALWAYS used lube for years. Wonder why after so many years she would not want to use it. I even asked her the next day if it hurt. She said no.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

Maybe she realized she didn't need it? Did you find it uncomfortable yourself?


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Occasionally, my wife, who is 50 and post menopausal, will be a lot dryer than what I personally feel as normal. One time recently she mounted me while dry, and it took a little bit before she could go all in. It was a little uncomfortable for me so I could imagine it being a little uncomfortable for her. I asked her if it hurt, and she said no. Once all the way in she was fine. I can't remember us ever "having" to have any lubricants, even though a few times after long sessions she was a little sore. She never complained, though. I have suggested it on occasion, but she says she doesn't need any. We do have more extended foreplay now than we used to because of this, but occasionally she still wants to get right to the dessert. Once we get going, it gets plenty wet. It just takes longer than it used to.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

@UMP : from what you've described in other threads, it sounds as though your wife is enjoying sex now more than she ever has before. She is having more intense Os, has had a multiple O experience and is turned on anticipating your scheduled sex nights. She may be more lubricated as a result of all this than she used to be?


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> @UMP : from what you've described in other threads, it sounds as though your wife is enjoying sex now more than she ever has before. She is having more intense Os, has had a multiple O experience and is turned on anticipating your scheduled sex nights. She may be more lubricated as a result of all this than she used to be?


Good point. It was dry though(IMO). Is it possible for an older woman, aged 50-70 who has been dry for at least 10 years to all of a sudden get wet naturally?
In other words is it a factor of age or given the right amount of excitement, is it still physically possible?

I always thought that once a women has dryness, no matter how excited she gets, it's just never going to happen again.

Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

UMP said:


> Good point. It was dry though(IMO). Is it possible for an older woman, aged 50-70 who has been dry for at least 10 years to all of a sudden get wet naturally?
> In other words is it a factor of age or given the right amount of excitement, is it still physically possible?
> 
> I always thought that once a women has dryness, no matter how excited she gets, it's just never going to happen again.
> ...


Yes, it's possible for her to get wet naturally. It's a function of (1) having a baseline amount of estrogen (which can fluctuate), (2) getting enough circulation into the pelvic area and (3) feeling aroused.

Apparently, exercise (particularly abdominal and pelvic floor exercise) can increase lubrication after menopause. And regular good sex would increase arousal when anticipating sex, I would think.

If she had been too dry she would have had some tearing, and there would have been at least a bit of blood.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

You know @UMP , you've been doing an awful lot to improve your sex life, lots of which your wife doesn't know about. I wonder if she's been doing a few things herself, that *you* don't know about? Like maybe she's been using ben wa balls or something like that? That would be pretty amazing if she has been - you may have inspired her.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> You know @UMP , you've been doing an awful lot to improve your sex life, lots of which your wife doesn't know about. I wonder if she's been doing a few things herself, that *you* don't know about? Like maybe she's been using ben wa balls or something like that? That would be pretty amazing if she has been - you may have inspired her.


I guess it's possible but not likely. Just yesterday I made a joke about her using a vibrator to feel better. She replied with "you are my vibrator." I guess that's nice and all, but she's not the type to do this sort of thing. 
In fact, she SWEARS that she has never masturbated. Her answer would be, "that's what you are for."


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

@UMP my wife fusses at me if I preemptively/arbitrarily use lube. Based on how she responds, I think she likes the pressure needed to penetrate without lube as well as a little friction as things get going. 

If she is all arbitrarily lubed up and I just ease right in without any effort, she has at times said that doing that can be rather uncomfortable for her. 

Badsanta


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

So, was your sex life pretty crappy when you started to use lube years ago? Might be key


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

anonmd said:


> So, was your sex life pretty crappy when you started to use lube years ago? Might be key


It was never really great from the start, with or without lube.
It only took us 25 years to learn how to do it right.
I'm a slow learner, obviously.

I think the early crappiness has more to do with deep seated inhibitions and sexual hang ups. For me, sex was something you enjoyed with women before marriage.
My primary goal was to find a good mother and partner.
When I realized that cheating was not an option I figured that maybe it might be a good idea for both of us to learn how to enjoy sex like wild beasts even while married.

It's been a long road, but worth every step.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

UMP said:


> I guess it's possible but not likely. Just yesterday I made a joke about her using a vibrator to feel better. She replied with "you are my vibrator." I guess that's nice and all, but she's not the type to do this sort of thing.
> In fact, she SWEARS that she has never masturbated. Her answer would be, "that's what you are for."


I think that when wives say they never masturbates it really means I masturbate I'm just to ashamed to admit it.>


----------

